# Just Wondering?



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

An old man was sitting on a bench at the mall. A
young punk walked up to the bench and sat down.
He had spiked hair in all different colors: green,
red, orange, blue and yellow. The old man just
stared.



Every time the punk looked, the old man was staring
at him. The punk finally said sarcastically, "What's
the matter, old timer?Never done anything wild in your
life?"

Without batting an eye, the old man replied, "Got
drunk once and had sex with a peacock. I was just
wondering if you were my son."


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*No need to Wonder!*

A mother and father take their 6-year old son to a nude beach. 

As the boy walks along the sand, he notices that many of the women have boobs bigger than his mother's, so he goes back to ask her why. 

She tells her son, "The bigger THEY are, the sillier the lady is." 

The boy, pleased with the answer, goes to play in the ocean but returns to tell his mother that many of the men have larger wangs than his dad does. 

She replies, "The bigger THEY are, the dumber the man is." 

Again satisfied with her answer, the boy goes back to the ocean to play. 

Shortly thereafter, the boy returns again, and promptly tells his mother: 

"Daddy is talking to the silliest lady on the beach, and the longer he talks, the dumber he gets."


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

:furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *An old man was sitting on a bench at the mall. A
> young punk walked up to the bench and sat down.
> He had spiked hair in all different colors: green,
> ...


Now I know how Greg knows so much about what is or is not sewn on my Pajamas!!


----------

